
How taxi industry can fight back on ride sharing apps - sakusa
https://bt.tn/taxi-industry-can-fight-back-ride-sharing-apps/
======
f_allwein
Headline is a bit vague. This is about how some taxi companies were successful
by installing physical buttons for calling a taxi in hotels etc.

